# Dog Possessiveness and Aggression



## Scholar (Apr 4, 2013)

I just rescued a 2-3 year old golden. She was found abandoned in a backyard, they say she had babies within the past 3 months. 

If she has a toy and my cats come too close she begins to growl. I believe she has snapped at one of them before when we were out of the room. When I went into the room she immediately rolled over and submitted. 

If we are at the beach or the park and she is lying down and another dog approaches she bars her teeth, growls, and even snaps if we do not redirect her attention in time. She does this if we have a towel down, backpack, jacket...anything that she then deems is her area or an object she needs to protect. 

I need to know how to correct these possessive and aggressive behaviors. I know it will take time for her to realize we are the Alphas and she is no longer in survival mode.

So far I do not leave her toys out, but she will find anything and take it as her own to protect. When she becomes aggressive I tap her side, which redirects her attention, but only if the dog or cat leaves the area. I have also laid on top of her (she instantly rolls over and submits when she gets these feeling), and put my mouth or hands gently on her neck.

I want to be able to leave my cats alone with her and not worry. Will be ever be able to sit down at a public area and her not feel anxious?

Please help!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sorry you're having problems with your dog. Did she come from a rescue group? Could you get some direction from their trainers?

Please, please do not attempt to correct her when she exhibits these behaviors. All these things, tapping her side, laying on top of her especially and putting your mouth and hands on her neck will be seen by her as you being aggressive and chances are very good will result in her biting you some day.

Please consult a trainer who specializes in resource guarding and reactive dogs. You really need professional guidance from someone who can see your dog in person. Until you have some help, please don't take her out to public places where she is put in these situations and make sure she is never left unattended with your cats. We have had very sad stories on this forum of rescued dogs killing the foster homes pet cat because the person didn't realize the extent of the danger.


----------



## Scholar (Apr 4, 2013)

I was just coming her to reply to my own post to say I had just learned not to use these methods, from a 2007 post! 

I got her from a local golden retriever rescue and they told me to to all of those things!

Thanks for your input. I will look for a professional.


----------

